# Been a while since.



## chilled84 (5 Sep 2011)

Been a while since a comp has it not? Lets think one up shall we?


----------



## dazzer1975 (7 Sep 2011)

sorriest attempt at a scape ever, I defy anyone to challenge my prowess in that field lol


----------



## Francis (11 Sep 2011)

challenge accepted


----------



## chilled84 (11 Sep 2011)

Actually this sounds like a very good comp idea lol. Seems more fun than the uasual.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

Been thinking of this, and Why not Try something different. Why not have a Competition for A Planted tank with only artificial plants and resin hardscape. I think that is a challenge.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Actually this sounds like a very good comp idea lol. Seems more fun than the uasual.



Let me get this right...youd like to see a comp based on the concept of the worst tank ever?.... 

 mmm...is this what the hobby needs? It may make UKAPS look a bit 'pony'

and on a public stage...


----------



## ghostsword (11 Sep 2011)

If you have said just hardscape, or could just use three plants, but to say plastic plants and resin rocks... Sorry count me out of something like that. 


.


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, More  Corny, Like Can You Make those Flourescent Ornaments Look Good. Or those Bubble ornaments etc


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Lol, More Corny, Like Can You Make those Flourescent Ornaments Look Good. Or those Bubble ornaments etc



Go for it then guys, if your happy doing it!


----------



## JohnC (14 Sep 2011)

another suggestion....

zero hardscape. (decorative sand and graded gravels allowed)

make one species of plant the focal point of the scape. other species of plant allowed to "bed in" the focal plant.

extra merit goes to fully grown out focal plants. ie big interesting crypt or swords etc.

- bringing the P back into UKAPS


----------



## chilled84 (14 Sep 2011)

hijac said:
			
		

> another suggestion....
> 
> zero hardscape. (decorative sand and graded gravels allowed)
> 
> ...



Good shout.


----------



## fishfingers (14 Sep 2011)

i like the sound of this one plant idea i think it should be just one species though no hard scape that sounds like a propper challenge to me !


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Oct 2011)

Just one species will not work.
Why to think of something different at all if there were not even a normal competition in uk yet?
Why to start with the limits?


----------



## spyder (4 Oct 2011)

Hmm competition. Count me in hehe.

Perhaps 1 way to go could fall into tank size. 20 or 30cm cubes seem popular as most tend to have them. Running with the same tank dimensions ensures all have the same area to play with.

Either way, any comp, I'm in


----------



## nayr88 (4 Oct 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Just one species will not work.
> Why to think of something different at all if there were not even a normal competition in uk yet?
> Why to start with the limits?



Good point

I think the only problem I see is people that havnt got a spare tank or space to set up another/ reshape existing tank.
There should be a yearly ukaps comp, that would be good.
Or every 6months? 

Just throwing some ideas out there lol someone run with it


----------



## JenCliBee (4 Oct 2011)

> There should be a yearly ukaps comp, that would be good.
> *Or every 6months? *



This i agree, doesn't seem to be much in the way of getting the community to be a whole and have a laugh or even friendly compete.

Hasn't this site got sponsors?.... would be a nice idea to have the sponsors involved with a prize... they may pay for the privilege of being a sponsor but some of these sites are very successful businesses... Aquajardin, AE, TGM..... they often  post about newly stocked/in items.... why not ask for a little more from them in the way of support?.... would always be good advertisement to boot.

The prize doesn't have to be £100's worth of items either.... even a £5-£10 item/ gift voucher etc would be an incentive to most i would imagine?.

This way you could have a proper 6 monthly/yearly competition.... gives plenty of time for people to organise and grow there tanks. The winner could also have it's own page for a write up of how it was created.. like the 'feature scape' page for the duration till the next comp.

This site (as much as i do enjoy being apart), seems to ask alot from it's members..ie donations etc etc (which is not a bad thing)... but seems to not give anything back in the way of thanks (so to speak) or incentives.

Nobody take this as a dig to the forum lol.... not how it was meant... as most will agree the forum is actually very good. Just some incentives for long standing and new members alike could be a very attractive thing.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Oct 2011)

I think a 6 monthly or yearly comp would be a great conversation point , maybe split into categories of 100ltr +/- with a new sub forum in the board index for past top 3 winners journal etc...
and of course prizes would be great


----------



## chilled84 (20 Oct 2011)

excellent ideas comeing on here for a new section! Lets make something of this.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Oct 2011)

maybe a few well connected scapers could squeeze a few prizes out of suppliers at olympia...???

Love the idea of a 3 month start/finish cube competition! id be happy to donate towards purchasing prizes if they cant be blagged.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 Oct 2011)

Clearly we need an emersed scape competition, what with it's rising popularity.

The guidelines needn't be strict, that way people can add their own twist or interpretation, as long as the scape has elements of emersed growth. You could make a full emersed tank, wabi kusa, riparium, a bowl.......lots of scope for different ideas.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Clearly we need an emersed scape competition, what with it's rising popularity.
> 
> The guidelines needn't be strict, that way people can add their own twist or interpretation, as long as the scape has elements of emersed growth. You could make a full emersed tank, wabi kusa, riparium, a bowl.......lots of scope for different ideas.


Great idea.


----------



## NeilW (20 Oct 2011)

I think that ideas a winner also.

A few people pretty much said the same last year;
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=9743

I'm guessing next we need to appoint some judges and perhaps get sponsors to kindly donate some prizes?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Nov 2011)

Any news on a comp?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

A new competition is a great idea.

If any members would like to organise something between themselves then that would be good.  Unfortunately UKAPS as an organisation are tied up with prep for Aquatics Live, so won't realistically be able to assist until after that.


----------



## spyder (11 Apr 2012)

Old thread revival I know, but....

Is anyone going to grab and run with this? I'm ready to try an emersed cube.


----------



## rolexbene (11 Apr 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Old thread revival I know, but....
> 
> Is anyone going to grab and run with this? I'm ready to try an emersed cube.



I know what happened to this thread all sounds like a great ideas, I would be up for trying a nano emersed setup now.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Apr 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## spyder (6 Jun 2012)

So anyone fancy organizing this?

Any non entering Moderators fancy judging?

Would any sponsors reading this fancy donating some prizes?


----------

